# Famitsu Ranks Consoles by Game Library



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

*Famitsu Ranks Consoles by Game Library*

By Mike Sharkey | Mar 24, 2010 Japanese videogame magazine digs into its game review archives to create rankings.


The debate rages on gaming forums and in comment sections every day: which console has the best games? Japanese videogame magazine Famitsu decided to take an objective approach to the question, scouring its game review archives to compile overall console-library scores.

The folks at 1Up spotted the Famitsu story and detailed how the magazine's staff went about formulating its scores. Famitsu tags titles with its Gold Award when they achieve a review score of 32/40 or greater.








The below results tell us the platform, number of Gold games out of total games reviewed, and the overall percentage of Gold titles:1. PlayStation 3 (77/171, 45.03%)
2. Xbox 360 (104/240, 43.33%)
3. GameCube (87/240, 36.25%)
4. PSP (90/388, 23.20%)
5. Xbox (40/185, 21.62%)
6. Nintendo 64 (38/183, 20.77%)
7. PlayStation 2 (393/1997, 19.68%)
8. Wii (50/257, 19.46%)
9. Nintendo DS (152/887, 17.14%)
10. Dreamcast (62/407, 15.23%)
11. Game Boy Advance (90/618, 14.56%)
12. Sega Saturn (52/930, 5.59%)
13. PlayStation (130/2645, 4.93%)
14. Super NES (55/1407, 3.90%)
15. NES (34/955, 3.56%)
16. PC Engine (22/628, 3.5%)
17. Genesis (11/534, 2.06%)
18. Game Boy (15/1071, 1.40%)
19. Wonder Swan (1/179, 0.55%)
20. Game Gear (0/184, 0%)​According to Famitsu, it's the PS3 game library by a nose over the Xbox 360, based on percentage of Gold games. However, the 360 has 27 more Gold titles. The debate, inevitably, will rage on.

As reported by GameSpy.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I have one problem with this list, or rather the apparent PS3 lead. A lot of the Gold titles on the PS3 are exclusives, and Ive owned a few, but they just dont hold my interest and as such it really doesnt top the list for me . I also dont like the way the 360 has 25% more top rated games but is considered second based on more sub par titles, that is nothing but a number fiddling game if you ask me , by that token I would currently put the PS2 as the top rated console of all time, with the current gen discounted due to it not being complete yet.

Anyone can fiddle with numbers, but for me this is a sign that the site favours the PS3, not that the PS3 is the best. Its the bet machine yes, but IMO not the best games console, and for a number of factors, not just the number of 'gold' titles.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Hi Dan I should have put a disclaimer for myself, (I am in no way bias towards one console or the other I will only post item's that I find interesting or relevant to the gaming community) Okay with the Legal stuff out of the way, To your points I find the numbers a little goofy myself but hey what can you do, gamers will take the numbers for what they are worth, now there is still to much time in the game for this generation to say who has the best console IMO. Now I am interested in your opinion as to why the PS3 is not the best gaming console? ( to play devil's advocate.:devil


----------



## lsiberian (Mar 24, 2009)

The SNES is still king in my book. :bigsmile:


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Ares said:


> Now I am interested in your opinion as to why the PS3 is not the best gaming console? ( to play devil's advocate.:devil




Well, some of it is probably personal preference, and some of it just what I'm used to with the headstart Xbox had. IMHO, XBL is better. The friends system is better, VOIP is standard across all games, the demo's and DLC is easier to find and categorised better, features like being able to play your own music in all games just make the XBOX the better gaming platform. 

Now if we talk about hardware, the PS3 is certainly better, its just a shame I dont get much use out of it.


lsiberian said:


> The SNES is still king in my book. :bigsmile:


Amen to that. I still play on my emulator on my PC (with every game ever made), and use the xbox control pad too so its pretty much exactly like it used to be :clap:


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Those are very good points I loved having the ability to play my tunes during a gaming session(stupid Sony), now granted XBL is better as it should be as it is a payed service I have had this debate with others and I always hear it's only $50 a year which breaks down to $4 and some change a month, my point is regardless of the price you still have to pay for it which means it should be better than a service you get for free. How many PS3 owners do think would be happy to pay for PSN in it's current state I will say zero, If 360 owners were not charged for XBL what do you think it would look like? I am not sure but I doubt it would look like it does right now. Now when I ask these questions to 360 owners( I have owned 360's in the past 7 in total long story) I get met with hostility and the debate ends there. Now I have nothing but love for the 360 it has a great library of game titles,great exclusive games which is a big plus at least for me and most of the points that you have already mentioned. Just one thing I would like to point out to those that might come across these posts I am not a fanboy of either the PS3 or the 360 just a fan of gaming period.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Well I think M$ realised they had something they could charge for, or needed more income so needed a service they could charge for, or both. XBL for the most part is free, a silver member can still get downloadable content and do pretty much everything a gold member can barring play online multiplayer. Arguing it that way leaves no debate as to which service is really better.

This for me is the biggest problem though, as we basically pay what we do just for online multiplayer, which then flips the whole debate on its head. Why do we pay for that exactly when PC gamers have had that for free for years. We dont get dedicated servers for the most part as most hosting is P2P, and even those that are arent hosted by MS themselves, but by the publishers of the games. So what exactly does the money go on? Basically nothing. XBL services generate the funding for it, and if not then gold members are paying for what you could arguably call free loaders.

The XBL gold service fee doesnt actually pay for anything IMO. Sure its a small fee for what is a good service, but Steam and Xfire are pretty much as good for free too, and when you dissect it logically, the fee cant actually be for the service, or for the online component. Now MS will tell you they have to host the VOIP etc, and its pays for the internet component of your XBL account etc, but this doesnt really wash either as pretty much any company worth its salt offers an internet component account anyway, again for free.

The argument can spin forever, and the easiest way for MS to ensure we keep paying is simply to deny access to online multiplayer if you dont pay the fee, which IMO shows the company up for one making an excuse to just bleed cash from its loyal user base. At the end of the day though, if the small fee ensures the service stays up there as one of the best, I'm willing to just hand over the cash and accept the reality that the fee is simply a way of recovering the investment MS have made to get into the console market.

There is a big list of things I do and dont like about both companies, but there really isnt any sense in arguing those, you either accept it, or dont and leave the services to those that do.


----------



## Instal (Apr 8, 2007)

I have to agree with everything Moonfly said about the advantages of the 360 but I would like to add one thing. It seems to me (and correct me if I'm wrong) that the 360 library is geared toward a more mature audience which to me is a distinct advantage. There is still a pervasive opinion out there that gaming is for kids but that is changing all the time and the 360 is well positioned to take advantage of adults who are discovering that gaming is not just for kids anymore. My other reason for voting for the 360 as the best console is the amount of dust I see on my Wii. Sure the Wii is fun but when I feel like playing something I almost always fire up the 360. Unfortunately I can't comment on the PS3 as I had a bad experience with Sony and refuse to purchase anything from that company. I must admit though that everyone seems to think it is a good piece of hardware and after needing my 360 replaced 5 times I have to give them credit for that. But on line gaming is where its at and XBL is unsurpassed. I for one don't mind paying for that service because it is the best there is and keeps getting better.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

Dan you are one of the very few 360 owners to admit that you are paying (including myself) for multi-player functionality, does your fee cover the cost of maintenance XBL can't say for sure. I will counter with this, PSN does not charge for multi-player functionality if you look closely PSN and the Silver membership offer pretty much the same thing with multi-player being the exception. but you are right this subject can be argued about till the cows come home.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

Instal said:


> Unfortunately I can't comment on the PS3 as I had a bad experience with Sony and refuse to purchase anything from that company.


I too had this issue with Sony for a long time, and still do really. Ever since the deal with Nintendo fell apart to work on what eventually became the PSOne, to route keys and exploding batteries, and comments like 'we could sell people a brick' put me off. Thing is, I really wanted a BR player that was smaller in width than a standard rack component, and wasnt super expensive. For this the PS3 is perfect, and if your really sadistic, the fact they lose money on every console (well did at the time of my purchase) should pretty much help you lose any reason not to own one, if only as an actually pretty good BR player, UI accepted of course.



> I must admit though that everyone seems to think it is a good piece of hardware and after needing my 360 replaced 5 times I have to give them credit for that. But on line gaming is where its at and XBL is unsurpassed. I for one don't mind paying for that service because it is the best there is and keeps getting better.


The (denied) hardware issues of the 360 have to rank that console lower than its software actually helps rank it. Ive never known such a poorly built piece of equipment, and even the most cheap and nasty budget electronics seem to outlast the console built for the first half of its life so far. One pet hate I have is buying something that just doesnt do the job you bought it to do. If nothing else it should at least be reliable, and it really grates on me the bad build of the system. It also just makes me bang my head against the wall when they deny heat issues within the console, when the first hardware update of the console added better heat paste and board fixing points, and then further down the line further heat syncs were added.

Even old NES and Master system consoles still require no more than a quick blast of air to keep them going. The world is a different economic climate now though I guess.


----------



## Ares (Nov 23, 2009)

The hardware issues of the 360 upsets me to no end I have gone through 7 since launch and have not replaced this last one, I figure I have given MS 7 chances and that is enough. If and when MS address these hardware failures and resolve this issue then I might consider picking one up again until then the 360 will not have a place in my gaming world.


----------



## Moonfly (Aug 1, 2008)

I understand that completely. Ive been lucky really. I got a launch model which got fixed for free, and has only just failed again this week. I have had another for just over a year now and that one is still going well. I keep them well vented which I think helps. I dont know a single person though that has a console that is the first one they bought.


----------



## Dave Upton (Aug 4, 2009)

I've found myself using my PS3 more and more of late - the titles (to me anyway) cater to my gaming preferences a little better. I'm a huge RPG fan as well - so that sort of predisposes me to liking the sony console.


----------

